# The Most SeXiest Mobile Phone You Think



## topgear (Jan 9, 2008)

I am starting this thread to know about which mobile & smart phone is the most sexiest
in your opinion ? I think the thread title already describes the purpose of this
thread. So I am not going any further about explaining this thread.

So guys let's begin.

In my opinion the most sexiest phones are :

*Nokia Sirocco 8800 Gold Edition


*img253.imageshack.us/img253/5426/8800goldoi9.jpg

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/5249/8800gold03lowhp3.jpg


Nokia N73ME

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/4026/n73meoa5.jpg

Nokia 5700

*www.phonesreview.co.uk/wp-content/phoneimages/2007/04/nokia-5700-01.jpg

Sony Ericsson P990

*www.sonyericsson.com/cws/file/1.194235.1192999477/P990i_product_quality_image_1.pnG

HTC Touch

*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/sc/32465595-2-300-SS1.gif

Dupod PDA C800

*tajonline.tolshop.com/v1/product_images/ecg144_large.jpg

Samsung SGH-E840

*news.softpedia.com/images/news2/Samsung-SGH-E840-Lancome-Unveiled-2.jpg

O2 XDA Atom Life*

*handheld.softpedia.com/images/devices//309_1.jpg

*handheld.softpedia.com/images/devices//309_2.jpg

*handheld.softpedia.com/images/devices//309_3.jpg

*handheld.softpedia.com/images/devices//309_4.jpg


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 9, 2008)

iPhone
LG Viewty
Nokia N82; N95
HTC Touch


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 9, 2008)

iphone,K850i,Viewty,5610


----------



## ambar.hitman (Jan 9, 2008)

How can a mobile phone be sexy???


----------



## girish.g (Jan 9, 2008)

n95 8GB, k790i, w960 and g800


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 9, 2008)

How could you guys forget the U600?
*i.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/samsung/samsung-u600-00.jpg

Regards,
ray


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2008)

For me, it will be the Nokia 3310. The rock solid phone from Nokia that lead to their indispeccable lead in mobile phone market.

126million pieces sold worldwide. I don't think anything can beat that.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey whats ur criteria

if looks

i dont think N73ME is sexy


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Jan 9, 2008)

for me it is N95 8GB
superb look and excellent features  camera music games gps wifi, memory  etc
this is a phone one of a kind
*www.nokia.co.uk/A4515025


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 9, 2008)

nokia 5610 xm and  n81 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif

@prasad_den 
i dont think N82 is sexy.


----------



## Indyan (Jan 9, 2008)

I hate how N73 as well as N95 looks. Way too bulky!!
I loved the looks of recently released K660i.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 9, 2008)

Motorola ROKR E8 - Coming Soon !!

Checkout: *www.gsmarena.com/motorola_rokr_e8_and_rokr_e7_pop_up-news-304.php


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 9, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> nokia 5610 xm and  n81 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif
> 
> @prasad_den
> i dont think N82 is sexy.


well.... that got into the list based on features. But still, I don;t think it's ugly either..


----------



## krazzy (Jan 9, 2008)

Apple iPhone is the sexiest phone ever made.

Btw the thread topic and poll topic don't match at all.


----------



## max_demon (Jan 9, 2008)

iPhone


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 9, 2008)

For me Nokia 5700 Xpress Music rocks.
I am fully contended with it.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jan 9, 2008)

any fon in my hand looks sexy

my choice razr2


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

nthn can beat this beauty..!
View attachment 1455
n iphone, a master piece !
View attachment 1456


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

another one of my fav
View attachment 1458


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 9, 2008)

I think most of the Samsung phones have a 'killer' look !

I feel 'Samsung X820' is the sexiest phone I've used !


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

Sexiest Phone==Saxophone


----------



## max_demon (Jan 10, 2008)

iPhone


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 10, 2008)

*www.instablogsimages.com/images/2007/10/12/razr2-v8-luxury-edition_48.jpg


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 10, 2008)

n82 - in terms of features .


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 10, 2008)

w910i  balck model  in terms of look


----------



## vilas_patil (Jan 11, 2008)

The mobiles I have used till date among those I feel the below two mobiles were/are most sexiest 

SE K750i 
Nokia 6600


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Jan 11, 2008)

*www.blueunplugged.com/dbimgs/6300_large.jpg
simply beautiful - beautifully simple


----------



## Ecko (Jan 11, 2008)

*www.kottke.org/plus/misc/images/iphone-parallels.jpg


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Jan 12, 2008)

What about this one buddies....Though I searched whole Delhi for this yellow beauty but all in vain..Has anybody got this?...One dealer at KAROL BAGH told me that Fly launched only 100 Hummer phones in yellow colour...What a pity...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 12, 2008)

My favorite is the LG Prada.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2008)

piyush gupta said:


> Hey whats ur criteria
> 
> if looks
> 
> i dont think N73ME is sexy



For it's display - Crisp, Vibrant & vivid


----------



## slugger (Jan 12, 2008)

ambar.hitman said:


> How can a mobile phone be sexy???



i dun no abt d guys but a gal will definitely find a cellphone sexy with *THIS*  

it appears dat guys 2 will b able 2 find d cellphone sexy with *THIS* in d future


----------



## mayhemabhi (Jan 14, 2008)

topgear said:


> I am starting this thread to know about which mobile & smart phone is the most sexiest
> in your opinion ? I think the thread title already describes the purpose of this
> thread. So I am not going any further about explaining this thread.
> 
> ...


SE K790i


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2008)

*www.mobil.nu/ArticlePages/200706/15/20070615141723_MDK841/K850i_Front_angle_blue_s.jpg


no other words...


----------



## napster007 (Jan 14, 2008)

The iphone   - looks - 100/100
                    performance - 30/100


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jan 14, 2008)

slugger said:


> i dun no abt d guys but a gal will definitely find a cellphone sexy with *THIS*
> 
> it appears dat guys 2 will b able 2 find d cellphone sexy with *THIS* in d future



LOLZ   



naveen_reloaded said:


> *www.mobil.nu/ArticlePages/200706/15/20070615141723_MDK841/K850i_Front_angle_blue_s.jpg
> 
> 
> no other words...



Ya this one's really cool!! love its look, which model is this? I like mostly all the Windows Mobile phones, HP iPAQs being my favourite  though i am yet drooling for one. Currently i got a Nokia 3230, a bullshit product when it comes to sound, and i bought it for Rs 10000 at that time. I am fed up with Nokia because of this just-that-feature-missing story in every phone.   So i have decided to move on Win Mobiles after testing many of them, they are costly but give a more complete experience.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 15, 2008)

i like smart and sexy girls  .. only sexy wont do for me 
+1 for n95 8gb
*www.mobilewhack.com/nokia-n95-8gb-model.jpg


----------



## shashank4u (Jan 15, 2008)

+1 to iphone


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

@ krazy at technology

its k850...

see review here


----------



## An Jing (Jan 17, 2008)

1. Nokia 8800 Sirocco Edition(Black)
*www.procontent.ru/media/articles/nokia-8800-sirocco-edition.jpg

2. Nokia 8600 Luna
*handcellphone.com/wp-content/themes/green-marinee/phonepic/nokia-8600-luna-phone.jpg

3. Nokia 8800 Arte(Black)
*www.lemondenumerique.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/nokia-8800-arte.jpg

4. Nokia N95 8gb
*www.mobilegazette.com/handsets/nokia/nokia-n95-8gb/nokia-n95-8gb-combo.jpg


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 17, 2008)

An Jing said:


> 1. Nokia 8800 Sirocco Edition(Black)
> *www.procontent.ru/media/articles/nokia-8800-sirocco-edition.jpg
> 
> 2. Nokia 8600 Luna
> ...



achhe hai re


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 18, 2008)

seems nokia n95 8gb going +4 :O


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 18, 2008)

K850i


----------



## lywyre (Jan 18, 2008)

Motorola ROKR E8 (Coming March '08)

*i.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/07/08/rokr-leaked/gsmarena_001.jpg

*i.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/07/08/rokr-leaked/gsmarena_002.jpg

*i.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/07/08/rokr-leaked/gsmarena_003.jpg

*i.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/07/08/rokr-leaked/gsmarena_003.jpg

*www.mobile-review.com/sadm_files/Moto_E8_1.jpg

More: Motorola


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 18, 2008)

@Motorola ROKR E8 (Coming March '08)



Looks nice but wher are the buttons


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 19, 2008)

*xs125.xs.to/xs125/08122/telephone2749.jpg.xs.jpg


----------



## apacheman (Jan 19, 2008)

What i learnt frm this thread..."Variety is the Spice of Life"!!


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Jan 19, 2008)

See this one:-

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/9648/illu5ic3.jpg


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 19, 2008)

@sandeepkochhar 
what manuf is it? I like the look


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Jan 19, 2008)

the.kaushik said:


> @sandeepkochhar
> what manuf is it? I like the look



This is Fly Hummer HT1...Launched in India....But unfortunately only 100 pieces of yellow coloured ones...You can buy sand coloured Fly Hummer HT1 from Hotspot or Mobile Store....If you find yellow coloured Hummer anywhere let me know....


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2008)

Fly Hummer HT1 could have been better with black color. Anyway looks good.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 20, 2008)

sandeepkochhar said:


> This is Fly Hummer HT1...Launched in India....But unfortunately only 100 pieces of yellow coloured ones...You can buy sand coloured Fly Hummer HT1 from Hotspot or Mobile Store....If you find yellow coloured Hummer anywhere let me know....



I found the yellow one today.. Address is 
Stapples Store,
 Marathalli Road, 
Opposite to Multiplex,
Bangalore..
I don't rem the exact price but some where around 12k.. I like the yellow colour too..

Let us know when you buy!


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Jan 21, 2008)

Great find the.kaushik....I am looking forward to buy it. I am in Delhi and the address u told is in bangalore.......So right now difficult to buy...I will try it in Delhi...May be some luck follow me...


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2008)

*Guys check out the first page --- updated it with sexy pics 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77824
*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 22, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> *krptkafe.com/imagehost/images/1200720813.jpg



Yes my vote goes for this.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2008)

Another Sexy Mobile Phone  - *Sony Ericsson Z250i*

*www.sonyericsson.com/cws/file/1.261078.1193032519/Z250i_see_the_product_large_2.png

*www.sonyericsson.com/cws/file/1.261077.1193032518/Z250i_see_the_product_large_1.png


----------



## gauravsuneja (May 5, 2008)

iphoen 
p990i


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 5, 2008)

N82 Black :d


----------



## Sreeejith (May 5, 2008)

Sony Ericsson K850i

*fc04.deviantart.com/fs18/f/2007/223/1/f/Sony_Ericsson_K850i__by_Uribaani.jpg

Nokia N82 Black
*news.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/10381/463117.jpg

LG Viewty

*tn3-2.deviantart.com/fs22/300W/i/2007/326/8/7/LG_Viewty_KU990_Ad_by_jujangero.jpg


----------



## nik_for_you (May 6, 2008)

Iphones are like Hollywood actress..
HTC, Motorola, LG like bollywood actress..
Nokia N series are like south Indian actress (bulky...  ) !! 
In this thread most of the people seems to love South's actresses....!!!
No offense..


----------



## saurabhpatel (May 6, 2008)

LG VENUS
*www.mobilegazette.com/handsets/lg/lg-kf600/lg-kf600-combo.jpg

*www.mobilegazette.com/handsets/lg/lg-kf600/lg-kf600-1.jpg*www.mobilegazette.com/handsets/lg/lg-kf600/lg-kf600-2.jpg


LG SHINE
*www.in.lge.com/images/Models/KE970_lr.jpg
OLD BUT GOOD


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 2, 2008)

+5 N95 8GB...... nuthin comes close yet in *smart sexiness*... my perfect *sexy-retary* 



nik_for_you said:


> Iphones are like Hollywood actress..


Exactly... blondes with no brains


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 2, 2008)

Iphone, N96, O2 Atom Life, N81.


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2008)

*LG Prada KE850*

*www.lge.com/download/product/K/KE850/ke850_1200381889606_l.jpg

*www.lge.com/download/product/K/KE850/KE850_lge_01_LG01.jpg

*www.lge.com/download/product/K/KE850/KE850_lge_03_LG03.jpg

*www.lge.com/download/product/K/KE850/KE850_lge_04_LG04.jpg


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 3, 2008)

^^^^^
Now whoever calls viewty and the other touch brigade an effect of Iphone shud know that Prada preceded iphone.

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/06/iphone-vs-prada-pt2.jpg
*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/06/iphone-vs-prada-pt2-2.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Jul 3, 2008)

hmm...LG's got lotta sexy fones!even with touch screen?what OS they are using in general? 

also if N95 is such a gr8 product ,why am seeing lot of N95 users dumping it for N82 or some SE fones?


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2008)

@ saurabhpatel : thanks for those sexy pics 
@ praka : The phone interface is based on Flash though LG has not revealed what kind of OS That phone is using.


----------



## krates (Jul 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> also if N95 is such a gr8 product ,why am seeing lot of N95 users dumping it for N82 or some SE fones?



As n82 got a better camera, processing is faster , N95 is heavy , does not fit's in pocket perfectly


----------



## andi1984 (Jul 12, 2008)

N73 ME without doubt


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 13, 2008)

n82 any day better than n95 classic ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 13, 2008)

*im.rediff.com/money/2008/jul/07sld3.jpg

Se black diamond with 4 mp cam.

Show me anything sexier and i will eat my hat.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 13, 2008)

*www.romantubl.cz/img/lgegg.jpg

Now... did I just hear _*DreamCatcher eating his hat*_? ​


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 13, 2008)

^^dude its a concept..Black diamond is not...and newaz..it looks yucky..walking with sumthin like this in hand is criminal.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 13, 2008)

.. so... u responded pretty fast 

Black Diamond will cause a deformation on my @$$ if i put it in my back pocket 
Egg is kool... smooth... hope they bring it out...
Still... it's an individual's preference... u like steps on ur @$$ while I like a smooth one 

BTW.. how much of the hat have u eaten by now?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 13, 2008)

Nah.i hate eggs....i would rather keep my hat as it is.. Black diamond is made of pure platinum and runs UIQ . beat that..


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 13, 2008)

Did a BG research on it.... beyond the *titanium & polycarbonate with mirror finishing and the pair of diamonds* (one encrusted in the back, the other integrated into the joystick), the Black Diamond is powered by an Intel XScale PXA255 processor and Motorola Freescale CPU MC5249 chipset, this WinMo 5 handset packs in 802.11b/g WiFi connectivity, quad-band GSM, 128MB SD RAM, 16MB Flash, SIP compatibility, a touch sensitive keypad panel, a 4 megapixel camera, 2-inch touchscreen LCD (or is it OLED), and an integrated media player.

And.. the Black Diamond phone costs an excess of 300,000USD & runs *Windows Mobile 5* on an Intel CPU.
_*
AND... IT IS A CONCEPT.. TOO.*_


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 13, 2008)

^^its available on special order. 

You dont expect SE to shop it to stores, do u ..??


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2008)

*Samsung D900 (SGH-D900 / Ultra Edition 12.9)*

*www.tech2.com/media/images/img_1857_samsung-d900-general-closed_450x360.jpg

*www.tech2.com/media/images/img_1869_samsung-d900-side-slim_450x360.jpg

*www.tech2.com/media/images/img_1856_samsung-d900-general_450x360.jpg

*www.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/3457-1.jpg


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 13, 2008)

I really hate it when manufacturers put their logo in Bold at the front of their products (like in d900 above). It kills elegance which is scarce in this line of products.

Another LG. Christened SECRET (aptly as it did not generate hype as much it was supposed to) It combines Viewty's Camera with a convenience of tactile keys while still maintaining a responsive and huge touchscreen.
Now the better part, *Its outer shell is made up of Carbon Fibre, Glass, Steel and leather.*
*www.mobile88.com/articles/2008/4/25/lg-secret-kf750-a2.jpg


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Jul 15, 2008)

though i don't like samsung much compare to se and nokia
i think this one really rocks 
*www.samsung.com/au/consumer/detail...ubtype=megapixelphone&model_cd=SGH-I450OKVVAU


----------



## k6153r (Jul 15, 2008)

Some manufacturers' logos enhances the product's look (eg. apple), though in a majority of the cases, it is not so.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 15, 2008)

sandeepkochhar said:


> *img175.imageshack.us/img175/9648/illu5ic3.jpg



at first looks, its like an yellow painted chineese phone....


----------

